# Fence height



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

We're getting a cockapoo next weekend, and I'm suddenly wondering if it's a potential issue that a section of our fence is 4' (the rest is taller). While researching breeds I remember seeing that goldendoodles and labradoodles sometimes jump fences. Is this a problem with cockapoos, too? The one we're planning to get is anticipated to be 25 pounds when full grown. Should we be looking to get the one that's anticipated to be 15 pounds instead?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

To be honest I would look at raising the height of that bit of fence instead - maybe some trellis on top?


----------



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

Thank you! We can't really make the fence any taller because of restrictions in our city (we're not even supposed to have this section of the fence, which runs across our front/side yard), but maybe a trellis is an option.

Do you have any experience with your cockapoo jumping over fences or something similar, and if so, how big is your dog? We had a beagle previously, and though he'd jump off the furniture, he never was one to try to jump over the fence, though he'd happily find other ways to escape.


----------



## Poppop21 (Apr 22, 2018)

lng said:


> We're getting a cockapoo next weekend, and I'm suddenly wondering if it's a potential issue that a section of our fence is 4' (the rest is taller). While researching breeds I remember seeing that goldendoodles and labradoodles sometimes jump fences. Is this a problem with cockapoos, too? The one we're planning to get is anticipated to be 25 pounds when full grown. Should we be looking to get the one that's anticipated to be 15 pounds instead?




We have had problems with two of our Cockapoos. The hedge and fence was about five foot. They would jump over it easily. So w3 put some trellis on top. Which seems to have solved the problem, at the moment



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

As well as height, think of digging...

Lucky can dig a big deep hole is soil very quickly! Usually to bury things or to sit in to cool off. 

He’s 30+lbs, he may be able to get over a 4 foot fence if he really tried but he’d really have to want to get out.


----------



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks, @LuckyCockapoo! We've definitely thought about the digging and are addressing all of the places in our yard where that could be an issue. Our last dog was a digger, so hopefully, we've found all of the digging spots.


----------



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

Poppop21 said:


> We have had problems with two of our Cockapoos. The hedge and fence was about five foot. They would jump over it easily. So w3 put some trellis on top. Which seems to have solved the problem, at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh my! How big (weight/height) are your cockapoos that jumped?


----------



## Poppop21 (Apr 22, 2018)

lng said:


> Oh my! How big (weight/height) are your cockapoos that jumped?




Poppy is 24lbs and Rosie 28lbs. I don’t know how to measure their height. Is it to the shoulder from the floor?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

Poppop21 said:


> Poppy is 24lbs and Rosie 28lbs. I don’t know how to measure their height. Is it to the shoulder from the floor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think it's floor to shoulder -- but don't stress about finding it. It sounds like they're probably the same size as the dog we're planning to get. Thank you!


----------



## lng (Apr 21, 2018)

Poppop21 said:


> Poppy is 24lbs and Rosie 28lbs. I don’t know how to measure their height. Is it to the shoulder from the floor?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


One more question -- your response seemed to suggest you have multiple cockapoos, but only two of them have jumped the fence. What size are the others? Are they smaller?


----------



## Poppop21 (Apr 22, 2018)

lng said:


> One more question -- your response seemed to suggest you have multiple cockapoos, but only two of them have jumped the fence. What size are the others? Are they smaller?




I have three Cockapoos. The third is eighteen months old, he is a completely different build. A lot more stocky, poodle and working cocker mix. He also has had two operations, as he had elbow dysplacia in both front legs. He is less agile than the girls.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

